# Depersonalization and Panic Disorder



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been experiencing dp/dr for a little more than three months, attributed to high anxiety. I've always been an anxious person, and have had panic disorder for ages. For a while I had the panic disorder under control, but in April this year it came back extra-hard. My dp symptoms began in June. I went to a psychiatrist today, who diagnosed me with panic disorder. He also said that depersonalization can be experienced with panic disorder as a symptom, and that it can be present between attacks and still be attributed to panic. Basically, I feel robotic, almost as if I'm an actor in a movie, watching myself move. My voice and reflection don't seem like they belong to me, and my hands feel very detached. I was told by the doctor that as my high anxiety goes down, my dp symptoms will disappear. Does this seem reasonable? I would appreciate comments, especially if there's anyone out there who has recovered completely from dp and/or panic disorder.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello jane. Yes your doctor is 100% correct. As time goes on, you will get better. Advice for you

! Trust your doctor
2 Believe in yourself
3 Trust other people
4 Dont avoid fear, confront it
5 Avoid black and white thinking
6 Dont be a perfectionist
7 Dont have unrealistically high expectations
8 try and have modest goals
9 Life is about enjoying simple pleasures, not constantly trying to break world records

Do all this on the back of using improvement as a yardstick of recovery, not watching other people and how they get on in life. Some people on this board will take longer to recover than others. so gauge your own progress with your own improvement, onthing else

Expect setbacks. If you dont, you are being unreaqistic
Expect slow progress, otherwise you will be dissapointed in your progress
Be patient
Excercise in being thankful even if you feel down
Find your tallent and use it
Have loads of hobbies
Have loads of friends
Eat well
Exercise
Meditatie or do yoga
Remember that you only have one life and your time isnt extended here

Stay away from drugs, alcohol abuse or anything that leaves you on your own for long times. Good luck


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Jane check your PM's


----------

